
The ambitious plan behind FB’s cryptocurrency, Libra - kenferry
https://www.wired.com/story/ambitious-plan-behind-facebooks-cryptocurrency-libra/
======
woliveirajr
> So far there are 28 partners, including payment networks like Visa and
> Mastercard; fintech firms like PayPal, Coinbase and Stripe; VCs like Thrive
> and Andreessen Horowitz; NGOs like Kiva and Women’s World Banking; telecoms
> like Vodafone; and software services like eBay, Lyft, Uber and Spotify.

There are many companies that would have made a huge deal if this was their
proposal: think, for example, Amazon, Ikea, AliExpress.

And, of course, they are competitors. But if the facebook proposal is really
that open source, open capital, and anyone can join the fund, can be heard,
can vote and can implement the transactions on their plattaform... well, take
just Amazon or Aliexpress and it will be good news for consumers worldwide.

Governments, on the other hand, won't like that _that much_. I don't know if
they will be able to regulate/outlaw such currency, and there will come hard
times of legal battles over it. But, for the first time, I see a real and
strong use for criptocoins.

